# shuttle service from MCO airport [merged]



## snsfriel (May 8, 2010)

Need a ride from MCO airport to Marriott's Harbour Lake Resort in Orlando.
Are there any suggestions for shuttle service or just use a taxi. What would the cost be.


----------



## snsfriel (May 9, 2010)

*Marriott's Harbour Lake Resort*

[Deleted - duplicate - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2010)

Have you considered renting a car? You will have a lot of difficulty at this resort without a car.


----------



## snsfriel (May 9, 2010)

Our family is coming from GA. and they will have a car.


----------



## chriskre (May 9, 2010)

How about picking up a cheap rental car at the airport and returning it in a local office close to the resort.  I know Enterprise will pick you up and drop you off.  I think some National rental offices will as well.


----------



## Kola (May 9, 2010)

You can rent a car for one day for less then the cost of a taxi. Once your family arrives turn back your rental.

I don't know for sure but there could be public transport from the airport to the Orlando Convention Centre. Its not far from the Marriott's Harbor Lake resort, but you will need a taxi.


----------



## chriskre (May 9, 2010)

You could also go a day early and stay on site Disney and use the free magical express and get one night at Pop or Sports etc.   Then your family can pick you up at Disney.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2010)

I would think you should be able to get a Mears shuttle for far less than $67. I would think you should expect to pay less than $25 for a one way.

Here are there 2010 rates. I don't know what area they would consider Harbour Lake in, give them a call and find out their rates.


----------



## snsfriel (May 9, 2010)

Talk to Mears and they have Yellow Cab and should be around $40 to the resort. Thanks for all the help and info just makes this a great site for info.


----------



## carl2591 (May 9, 2010)

I think if you do a google search on shuttles in orlando you can find a bunch..

does by chance the Marriott have a van they might come pick you up.. maybe at a cost..?? or they may know or have person to suggest.

never flown into Orlando and needed transportation..


----------



## dioxide45 (May 9, 2010)

Isn't this a duplicate of your other post?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=121393


----------

